# material



## phil7 (Feb 17, 2015)

i am after making a hdpe slingshot with wooden scales/handle making it like a pickle fork shooter is there a better material than hdpe

as i have read it does not bond/glue properly

cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep it simple. Make one out of multiplex and add a wood swell handle. Easy to work.

Other core options : aluminum, G10, micarta, steel ect.

Read past posts on the forum.....Lots of information.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thick wall pic pipe.


----------

